
Playing with Docker 1.13 and Minio - russmck
https://media-glass.es/playing-with-docker-1-13-minio-9b38a36e88b#.pl01otijq
======
alrs
Before anyone gets excited, know that Minio only _just_ started supporting
clusters of multiple machines, and that it is severely limited: "As with Minio
in stand-alone mode, distributed Minio has a per tenant limit of minimum 4 and
maximum 16 drives"[0].

They built a toy object store while blogging aggressively.

Openstack Swift or Redhat Ceph are still the only real open-source object
store players, AFAIK.

[0][http://docs.minio.io/docs/distributed-minio-quickstart-
guide](http://docs.minio.io/docs/distributed-minio-quickstart-guide)

~~~
ReverseCold
It's good for using in house storage for things that require S3.

~~~
alrs
I'd use an object store that can scale horizontally, and has.
[https://github.com/openstack/swift3](https://github.com/openstack/swift3)

------
vfulco
__*Medium.com giving me fits and starts trying to post so doing here. CDN
issues I am guessing through the GFW of China.

So glad to come across this piece; it is as if you are looking over my
shoulder at my to-do list. Started messing with Minio on Docker on Raspberrypi
a few days ago testing a setup to implement in my newish business in Shanghai
(version 2.0). Still early days but I like what I see.

You continue to produce practical, insightful, germane pieces. Keep up the
high quality work. Really appreciate it. Bought your Flocker book last month
and plan to start it during Chinese New Year.

Kudos! Be well.

~~~
russmck
I am glad you are finding the posts useful. It is always good to know that
someone has a similar to-do list as it confirms that you are at least on the
same page as other people :)

------
general_ai
Does anyone have large (PB-scale) deployments of Minio on premises? We have a
need to store hundreds of terabytes of data, and we don't need a filesystem
per se, so I was wondering how robust it is.

~~~
alrs
Physically impossible to run a PB-scale Minio cluster: it's limited to 16 hard
drives. See my comment above.

~~~
general_ai
Good to know. Looks like more of a PR initiative then. Some of my servers have
more drives than that. :-)

~~~
unlocksmith
Minio shards data across 16 drives. If you have more drives, you would run
multiple instances for each set of 16 drives. I would generally recommend
against denser storage servers. When it goes down, all the drives go offline
with it.

